# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تراجع الطلب على المواد الغذائية بنسبة 40%

## الوسادة

*عمان - الدستور - انس الخصاونة 

قال نقيب تجار المواد الغذائية المهندس سامر جوابرة ان السوق المحلية سجلت خلال الفترة الحالية تراجعا وضعفا في الطلب على مختلف المواد الغذائية بنسب كبيرة وصلت الى حوالي 30% - 40% مقارنة بالفترة نفسها من العام الماضي وهذا هو المعتاد بعد كل عيد .

واضاف جوابرة لـ «الدستور» ان الاحداث المحلية والاعتصامات التي ما زالت تشهدها مختلف محافظات المملكة لها دور في زيادة حجم التراجع، كما اثرت الاحداث السياسية في المنطقة على حركة التبادل التجاري مع الدول المجاورة.

واشار الى توقف بعض التجار عن جلب بعض المواد والسلع والتي كانت تلقى رواجا كبيرا في السوق المحلية كون ان اسعارها معتدلة وفي متناول الجميع، بالاضافة الى ضعف السيولة النقدية في ايدي المواطنين وصرف الرواتب قبل موعدها بفترة طويلة ووجود التزامات اخرى كفتوح المدارس وغيرها مما انعكس سلبا على السوق المحلية في الفترة الحالية.

وأكد جوابره توفر المواد الغذائية بالسوق المحلية بكميات مناسبة وبما تكفي حاجات المواطنين لمدة اربعة اشهر قادمة، وانه لا يوجد نقص في اي انواع السلع المعروضة سوء الاساسية منها او الكمالية.

وتوقع عودة النشاط الى السوق مع بداية الشهر الجديد، خاصة انه ما زال يتوافر في الاسواق مواد غذائية من التي تم استيرادها وعرضها خلال شهر رمضان الفضيل وهذا يشجع التجار على تقديم مزيد من العروض على الاسعار لبيع تلك المواد وعدم تكديسها في محالهم.

وفيما يتعلق بالاسعار بين استقرار معظم الاصناف الغذائية وانها لم تسجل اي ارتفاعات جديدة، متوقعا حدوث ارتفاعات على بعض السلع خلال الربع الاخير من العام لافتا ان موجة الجفاف والحر التي ضربت امريكا واوكرانيا اثرت على مختلف المحاصيل الزراعية هنالك واهمها القمح والذرة وفول الصويا وهذا اثر على رفع اسعار تلك الاصناف في البورصات العالمية وهو ما سينعكس علينا في الفترات المقبلة. 




و الله يا جماعة الناس بطل معها تاكل*

----------

